

(un)classroom: Learn PHP and build apps in your browser - sshrin
http://www.unclassroom.com/

======
randomdrake
This looked like a cool idea.

However, it's clearly insecure so I can't recommend it to anyone.

You say a login is required to run code but I can simply enable the Submit
button and everything works? That's just extremely poor design.

The same is true for all of your stuff behind your "paywall." Simply editing
the HTML in an editor renders your site usable.

You need to have validation on the server and the client. Simply providing
client-side validation is not enough, especially for something that should be
considered a teacher or tutorial.

~~~
sshrin
We're actually moving to guest login and we will be removing the necessity to
login but thanks for your feedback.

The login is required because otherwise we can't save and pre-load the code
for you the next time you visit the same activity.

Edit: what I mean to say is the app itself is secure and so is our sandbox
that runs the code and this is more of a UI issue that we'll fix immediately
by removing the login prompt.

Edit: The paywall is going away as well :).

~~~
randomdrake
If your client-side code doesn't even require server-side validation, it does
make it difficult to trust or believe your sandbox or app is secure.

As I said, it's a cool idea, but if you want developers to recommend this to
people starting out, you need to make those developers confident that they're
giving people something well-written and secure.

Edit: Well, cheers to your edits! As someone who is often helping people with
learning PHP, I will definitely keep an eye on this project as something to
recommend :)

~~~
sshrin
Point taken and thanks for your feedback. We've removed the pay wall for the
PHP course for now until we fix the UI.

Thanks and you can also reach me at krishna@unclassroom.com.

------
Maven911
neat idea and i like it, i am curious on what is your competitive advantage
here - what would you say you do differently/better then let's say codeacademy
? And how much do you expect to charge people for this ?

------
jenius
I went to this site and left immediately after seeing a combination of
bootstrap and really poor design. Regardless of how nice the backend may be, a
project like this needs a designer to be successful.

~~~
joering2
you were lucky to be able to go back. Me @ Chrome could not go back - it
automatically was jumping "back" from HN to that website.

~~~
sshrin
Sorry about that. We've identified a bug with how we handle the history state.
Thanks for pointing out.

